# A collection of old postcards from around the world



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

Here is a collection of old postcards from all over the world that my mother collected ( she passed away in 1991 ) from the late 50s to the early 70s... Recently i scanned some of them ( the full collection is over 250 postcards ) and i decided to post them here  I hope that you find them interesting.

This here is from 1968 and in the back it saids that this is the ancient fountain of Rosello in Sardinia.


A small replica of Aphrodite's statue in Milos island.


A postcard from Athens.


A collection of images from Egypt in a postcard from the 60s


El Alamein memorial in Sydney


Epidavros theater in a postcard from 1963


This here is from Hannover, Germany.


Hannover again.


A street of Herakleion in Crete, propably during the 50s


Hildesheim, Germany


Holland.


Holland again.


Hyde Park. Doesnt mention a date, but i guess it must be late 60s - early 70s.


This postcard says that this pictured here is the "Playboy hotel pool in Jamaica". The postcard was sent in 1972


This here is the Hatchiman Shrine in Kamakura, Japan.


A Collection of images from Knossos, Crete.


Knossos palace.


Knossos Palace again.


Kyoto, Japan in a postcard from 1965


Loutraki, Greece.


A Collection of images from Melbourne


Methoni, Greece. the fortifications in the Beach.


A collection of images from Munich, Germany.


Munich again. Postcard sent in 1970.


Mytilene harbor in Greece.


Nile Hilton hotel, Cairo.


Rodney square, Delaware, USA.


Euromast, Rotterdam. Postcard undated, propably sent sometime in the 60s.


Santorini Island, Greece. Postcard sent in 1966


St. George hotel, Beirut.


Tel Aviv, Israel. Postcard undated, my guess is that its from the early 70s.


A Lion's statue in Suez Canal, Egypt.


This postcard says that here is Leningrad pictured ..... St. Petersburg, in 1969.


Singapore. Postcard undated.


Venice, The Rialto bridge.


Nijmegen. Postcard sent in 1962


The back of this postcard is damaged.... It is Japan, but i cant read what city. Propably Tokyo sometime in the 60s - early 70s.


Surf Swept Bay, Ceylon.


Peradeniya Gardens, Ceylon again.


Thats all for now. I hope that you liked the postcards... Propably in the future i will upload more


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Really nice collection - thanks for showing! Looking forward to see some more


----------



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

Im happy you liked them  in a few days i will upload more


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Great collection!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

cool!


----------



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok, time to upload some more  

Here are some "panoramic" postcards...

A view of downtown Baltimore, Maryland. Postcard undated.


Chesapeake Bay bridge, Maryland. Undated.


Genova, Italy. The Colombo house and Rowers of Soprana Gate. Postcard sent in 1969.


Genova again. Ships "Michelangelo" and "Raffaello" in harbour. Undated.


Last postcard from Genova. The highway on Polcevera. Undated.


Panorama of Rotterdam. Undated.


Rotterdam again. Undated.


That was the last of the panoramic postcards. Next stop.. New York :banana:

The statue of Liberty in a undated postcard.


This might not be the tallest skycraper on earth anymore, but it still impressive... This picture here shows why. The date is 1964.


The U.N Building at night. Undated.


Night falls at Midtown Manhattan. Postcard Undated.


That was all for today ... I hope you like them


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Interesting, it would be even more interesting to compare how these places turned out now, a few decades later.


----------



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

Some more  I have to note that many postcards are from travels of my mother, aunt etc, in Greece. At the time my mother collected those postcards she and her family resided in Port Said, Egypt, and as i know almost every summer they were travelling in Greece. So many of the postcards are from there. 

Here are some more Postcards from various places in Greece.

Thessaloniki. Undated postcard.


The port of Pireas. Postcard sent in 1966.


Pylos, The Admiral's square. Undated.


A Collection of images from Nauplio. Postcard undated.


And 2 postcards that arent from Greece...

Mobile, Alabama. Postcard undated.


The shrine of Remembrance in Sydney, Postcard sent in 1970.


I didnt had any more time to upload more at this time ... more will follow


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

lovely collection. thanks for sharing


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wuppertal/Germany from 1910









Frankfurt airport: 1960 (?)


















The new Frankfurt airport 70s:









Frankfurt 1971:









Pan american over Frankfurt LOL:









Frankfurt Main station pre-WW2:


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

thats a nice collectionkay:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Exelent thread with lots of postcards gems !


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

lol it's funny how new airports feel the need to show off through the use of postcards


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Some postcard about my country
Budapest












































Kecskemét








Fertőd



































Sarród








Bölcske

















Újpest,now the IV.district of Budapest








Szolnok








Mikófalva


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper (Aug 14, 2007)

Katowice, Silesia:
in 1880








in 1900








































in 1935









































^^ "Drapacz Chmur" - first skyscraper in Central Europe (build in 1934, 65 metres tall)
in 1975


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Great pics. I love it! Well, I think I join the club. These are some postcards from Brussels but I don't know the years:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Very nice postcards! I got especially impressed with Tokyo in the 60's. I didn't know the city was already so advanced back there!

Great thread.


----------

